# E3 2014



## SirRob (Jun 8, 2014)

E3 starts tomorrow, kinda surprised there isn't a thread for it yet. What do you guys predict will be shown, and who do you think will come out on top this year? Think we'll have a better E3 than last year?

Microsoft Conference - June 9 @ 9:30am PDT
EA Conference - June 9 @ 12:00pm PDT
Ubisoft Conference - June 9 @ 3:00pm PDT
Sony Conference - June 9 @ 6:00pm PDT
Nintendo Conference - June 10 @ 9:00am PDT

http://www.e3expo.com/


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 8, 2014)

I am gonna keep my expectations low this year.
The first two years after a console launch are always boring, so I doubt that Microsoft and Sony will announce anything amazing.
Sony is gonna praise itself beyond comprehension and Microsoft will make one final attempt to make us buy the Kinect. Other than that we are gonna see the usualy suspects, like Halo, Kratos and so on.
What I expect is the announcement of a new Mass Effect game! Like a spinoff or something like that. It's been a long time since ME3 came out and the franchise isn't milked dry just yet!

As for Nintendo, they are the ones I expect a lot from this time. They NEED to show something good.


----------



## Icky (Jun 8, 2014)

First real look at Tales From The Borderlands? Oh god yes.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 8, 2014)

Nintendo doesnt exist to me unless its metroid, monster hunter, or pokemon related 
Cant wait to see Halo 5, Bungie are gonna be twats about destiny again i suspect, acting like the game will cure world hunger and cancer and travel back in time to kill hitler and save the dino's whilst they reveal next to nothing about the game.
The new COD is the only one thats ever actually interested me so im guessing thats gonna show.
And yeah Its like a new ME will be shown, although i dont know how they're gonna get rid of the bitter taste of the last ones ending.


----------



## Hachiro (Jun 8, 2014)

DAMNED valve get ur shit together

hopping news in the new Source 2.0


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh man, I can't wait for Microsoft's exciting confe-ZZzzzz

At least I can look forward to the inevitable embarrassing trainwreck that will crop up someplace.


----------



## Tremodo (Jun 8, 2014)

Hachiro said:


> DAMNED valve get ur shit together
> 
> hopping news in the new Source 2.0


HL3

You'll see.

Just kidding, ha ha ha.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 8, 2014)

My brother won't stop talking about Destiny for the Xbone. Plus I'm interested in checking out more Dragon Age: Inquisition. Probably hear some more about the Sonic strangeness, Super Smash Brothers, OmegaRed and AlphaBlue. I don't have much banking on Sony to be honest. But I'm sure it won't be disappointing this year.

Isn't there suppose to be a Smash tornament at the expo? And aren't they streaming it?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 8, 2014)

Distorted said:


> My brother won't stop talking about Destiny for the Xbone. Plus I'm interested in checking out more Dragon Age: Inquisition. Probably hear some more about the Sonic strangeness, Super Smash Brothers, OmegaRed and AlphaBlue. I don't have much banking on Sony to be honest. But I'm sure it won't be disappointing this year.
> 
> Isn't there suppose to be a Smash tornament at the expo? And aren't they streaming it?



yep
[video=youtube;eMQySEjyCUw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMQySEjyCUw#t=13[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Jun 8, 2014)

Distorted said:


> OmegaRed








??????


----------



## Distorted (Jun 8, 2014)

Glorious.....

Edit:
I meant OmegaRuby. You know what I meant!


----------



## SirRob (Jun 8, 2014)

Would play a game starring Omega Red
where he uses his tentacles to do perverse things


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 8, 2014)

I got to go in 2003 and 4. My friends dad built some displays and designed stages so he got us the tickets. Which was a privilege because anybody cant just go. You gotta be in the industry or know someone in the industry. 

But as far as you're questions go I have no clue. I dont follow the gaming world to much. The only 2, well 3 now, games I play are Battlefield,  Forza, and Sonic Generations.


----------



## Icky (Jun 8, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> The new COD is the only one thats ever actually interested me so im guessing thats gonna show.



I'm excited for the CoD presentation, too. I really think this one's finally gonna put the franchise in its grave.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm having an E3 party with a few friends at my place tonight, the streams start at around 2am my time so this is gonna be fun lol. #gethype


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 8, 2014)

Once again, they're announcing like a hundred games, and I don't even want a handful of them - Nor do I own any current-gen console, and none of these really make it seem worth it. I'm looking at:
- Adventure Time: The Secret of the Nameless Kingdom (the last game was pretty bad though)
- Super Smash Bros (I hope it doesn't suck as much as Brawl, and I really wish they had chosen a different name)
- Far Cry 4 (3rd one was amazing - played it 3 times over. I just wanna see more)
- Evolve (Makers of L4D? Sure, why not!)

I was going to put Pokemon Ruby remix whatever, but I honestly didn't care for Ruby/Sapphire all that much. I've played it a few times, but it wasn't as interesting as Red/Blue or Silver/Gold.

I can't wait to see Microsofts backpedal about the Kinect, but I'll probably just end up watching highlights, since none of the consoles really interest me.


----------



## Pantheros (Jun 9, 2014)

Far cry 4 will be shown! im sooo exited! far cry 3 is my favorite game of all time and i play it ALOT! i cant wait!



Lastdirewolf said:


> *- Far Cry 4 (3rd one was amazing - played  it 3 times over. I just wanna see more)*


----------



## SirRob (Jun 9, 2014)

No comments? I thought the Microsoft presentation was really strong.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 9, 2014)

SirRob said:


> No comments? I thought the Microsoft presentation was really strong.



Same. Was nice to see they learned from last year and didn't mention tv at all  That first Sunset Overdrive video was really well executed. Was expecting much more for Halo 5 though.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 9, 2014)

Microsoft's conference is as aspected. Not bad, but nothing breathtaking.
Scalebound looks pretty neat (but usually dragon-related games suck HARD) and Tom Raider has got to be the most obvious announcement in the history of E3.

I am more interested in Sony and BigN.
Sony as a company is in some deep shit, only the Playstation brand is making money for them right now. They absolutely MUST keep the momentum of the PS4 going, but according to them it is still failing to meet their sales quota, even though they outsold the XBone by a million units or so. So even if Nintendo is struggling a little, Sony is actually fighting to survive right now.

And as for Nintendo, they got a lot of momentum through Mario Kart 8 and the 2/3DS is doing _very_ well. I am curious to see how they are gonna keep the ball going now!

But other than that I really just expect the usualy suspects. I don't think this is gonna be an amazing E3, more like a pretty solid one.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 9, 2014)

Phantom Dust is back. <3


----------



## Taralack (Jun 9, 2014)

Let's be real, Nintendo's console sales are probably gonna pick up again with Smash is released.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 9, 2014)

When they were announcing the Halo collection I was just thinking "please be for PC, please be for PC...... well fuck". :/


----------



## Taralack (Jun 9, 2014)

Kalmor said:


> When they were announcing the Halo collection I was just thinking "please be for PC, please be for PC...... well fuck". :/



lol when was the last time they released a Halo game for PC... I don't think they even released Halo 3 on it


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 9, 2014)

Taralack said:


> lol when was the last time they released a Halo game for PC... I don't think they even released Halo 3 on it


I know, there were just rumors going around that they might announce something for it this E3.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 9, 2014)

Well they did, just not for PC.. lol


----------



## Distorted (Jun 9, 2014)

Not gonna lie, I really want to play Sunset Overdrive. I hate the zombie shootemup types, but that one looks really fun.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;aPGPiSpTw4w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPGPiSpTw4w[/video]

Fucking awesome reveal, kick ass trailer with a bit of reveal towards Halo 5 even, whereas we get shit like the Bioware new mass effect reveal which tells us nothing lol.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 9, 2014)

And holy shit coop assassins creed, even though i'll most likely be playing by myself thats looks hype as shit, got me interested in assassins creed again.


----------



## chesse20 (Jun 9, 2014)

http://thebestgamers.net/stream.html
best place to watch e3


----------



## SirRob (Jun 9, 2014)

I hope Sony's conference has a lot of weeaboo fodder, because there's been a serious lack of that so far


----------



## Taralack (Jun 9, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I hope Sony's conference has a lot of weeaboo fodder, because there's been a serious lack of that so far



This isn't TGS

So hype for AC Unity tho


----------



## SirRob (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh right, I forgot Japan was banned from E3


----------



## Milo (Jun 9, 2014)

is there anything about mirror's edge 2?

that was the one game that I placed in the top ten on the leaderboards.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 9, 2014)

Here Ryan

Sony conference starting now


----------



## Milo (Jun 9, 2014)

ugh, yes.

the game is so beautiful. right down to the music. ignoring the gameplay mechanics, like shooting (which is completely optional) and combat (again, mostly optional) this game was poetry to me.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh man this is such an exciting E-zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Milo (Jun 9, 2014)

also looking forward to the new harvest moon.

in other words, who cares


----------



## SirRob (Jun 9, 2014)

No Man's Sky looks fantastic. LBP3 looks great too.


----------



## Milo (Jun 9, 2014)

LBP3 huh...

well I better reserve about 3 months-worth of my future.

two of which will be me attempting to create maps, and misunderstanding gravity


----------



## SirRob (Jun 9, 2014)

Yiff levels rising

(over the Ratchet movie)


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

I dunno about ratchet, but Sly Cooper definitely did it for me.

(I mean dat _Murr_ay)


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

I wonder if when it comes out into theaters, it'll be packed with furries. 

I'm going to fursuit at the premiere!


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;1t_Co0gfj18]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t_Co0gfj18[/video]
:'D


----------



## Zraxi (Jun 10, 2014)

Nintendo hype! I can't wait to see what they show. I'm like aaaaaaaarghhhhhhhh........... just 10 more minutes until my wet dream begins.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 10, 2014)

Assassin's Creed Unity coop _looks _interesting, but knowing the 'coop' in previous Assassin's Creed multiplayer your partners are rarely going to act cooperative.


----------



## Pantheros (Jun 10, 2014)

Heres some of the main stuf from the Far Cry 4 full reveal that you guys might have missed!

*Cinematic-*

[video=youtube;KjDTkM79FRk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjDTkM79FRk&amp;list=WL&amp;index=18[/video]


----------



## Pantheros (Jun 10, 2014)

*Gameplay-

*[video=youtube;Y6t-34FbydE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6t-34FbydE&amp;list=WL&amp;index=17[/video]


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;XZmxvig1dXE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZmxvig1dXE[/video]


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

*"STAR FOX COMING TO WII U"*


m-my levels of furryness are rising CONSIDERABLY. pants.... getting tight...

I need to... I can't... finally there will be incentive for furries to start drawing a bunch of starfox porn again


----------



## DrDingo (Jun 10, 2014)

Milo said:


> *"STAR FOX COMING TO WII U"*
> 
> 
> m-my levels of furryness are rising CONSIDERABLY. pants.... getting tight...
> ...


Haha. Speaking of which, one of Google's top search predictions when I type in "Star Fox Wii" is "Star Fox Wii U Krystal"

Of course it is.


----------



## Zraxi (Jun 10, 2014)

Milo said:


> [video=youtube;XZmxvig1dXE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZmxvig1dXE[/video]



The Zelda Scrolls: Hyrim is what I'm going to call that game because of the Twitch chat.


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Haha. Speaking of which, one of Google's top search predictions when I type in "Star Fox Wii" is "Star Fox Wii U Krystal"
> 
> Of course it is.



that's not happening to my starfox... nope, krystal will NOT ruin this game.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 10, 2014)

Is there a full list anywhere of all the games being shown at E3 this year?

From what I saw, No Man's Sky caught my attention, as did Xenoblade Chronicles X.

But I also am not hardcore following it and may have missed a ton. ;_;


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Stratelier (Jun 10, 2014)

Ima tuning in to the E3 Smash Bros. tournament right now.  Some sights:

- Cucco swarm assist trophies
- Elec Man assist trophy
- Fennekin from a Pokeball is actually really cute (and stays on the field awhile, spitting fireballs left and right every few seconds)

- Kirby getting a triple KO with his Final Smash
- MEGA MAN FINAL SMASH in Fan Favorite Round 2!

Grand Final (Kirby vs. Zero Suit Samus) goes to Sudden Death


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 10, 2014)

Milo said:


> *"STAR FOX COMING TO WII U"*
> 
> 
> m-my levels of furryness are rising CONSIDERABLY. pants.... getting tight...
> ...


Check out -this- pleb.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 10, 2014)

Zelda Wii U, Star Fox Wii U, and Xenoblade Chronicles X....Nintendo won E3.


Milo said:


> that's not happening to my starfox... nope, krystal will NOT ruin this game.


Krystal hasn't ruined any of the games.

EDIT: Final Fantasy Type 0 for PS4 and Xbox One had hilarious timing considering the fact that a fan translation of the game was released a few days ago. Dat' timing. In all seriousness though that may be what sells the PS4 for me.


----------



## Milo (Jun 10, 2014)

gay marriage patch Final fantasy 14.

Now I can buy it!



Battlechili1 said:


> Krystal hasn't ruined any of the games.



but she's ruined my LIFE


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2014)

Milo said:


> but she's ruined my LIFE


 She's the best thing that ever happen to you.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm looking forward to playing these games announced/mentioned at E3 2014 .

*PS4:*
Assassin's Creed: Unity
Batman: Arkham Knight
Bloodborne
Dragon Age: Inquisition
Final Fantasy Type-0 HD
Grand Theft Auto V (Remaster)
Lords of the Fallen
Mass Effect 4
Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain
Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor
Ratchet & Clank (2015 reboot)
Rise of the Tomb Raider
The Evil Within
The Last of Us Remastered
The Order: 1886
Tom Clancy's The Division
Uncharted 4: A Thief's End

*PSVita:*
Freedom Wars
Sword Art Online: Hollow Fragment
Tales of Hearts R

*Wii U:*
Bayonetta 2
Devil's Third
Hyrule Warriors
The Legend of Zelda
Xenoblade Chronicles X

*3DS:*
Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrinth
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Pokemon Omega Ruby

*XB1:*
Crackdown 3
Fable Legends
Scalebound
Sunset Overdrive


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 11, 2014)

Why no hype for Final Fantasy Agito?

And why hasn't anyone said anything about Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem yet? They announced it, told us almost nothing about it, and still nothing a year later.


----------



## Konda (Jun 11, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Zelda Wii U, Star Fox Wii U, and Xenoblade Chronicles X....Nintendo won E3.
> 
> Krystal hasn't ruined any of the games.


she ruined SF Adventures


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2014)

Konda said:


> she ruined SF Adventures


Yeah, I didn't like how she got stuck with a stock damsel-in-distress role.  Other than that SFA was actually pretty fun.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jun 11, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Why no hype for Final Fantasy Agito?



I don't have a mobile device, so I can't play it...which is why I'm not hyped about it lol.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 11, 2014)

Konda said:


> she ruined SF Adventures


No, She ruined SFA's ending.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 11, 2014)

Krystal didn't ruin Star Fox Adventures. It was half her game anyways. If anything, Fox ruined Star Fox Adventures for being added in, removing a lot of story and turning Krystal into a damsel in distress. As for the ending...The ending was just more Star Fox stuff thrown in for some weird reason. If you mean after the final battle...I actually liked that little scene. Some comical romance. Felt like Rare's sense of humor.

Never did find out what happened to Krystal's original planet.


EDIT:
Btw, related to Mother 3: Apparently someone asked Reggie about how Star Fox and Mother 3 were joked about, and then Star Fox got announced. Reggie just said something to the effect of "Don't go there!" as a response. Mother 3 coming soon perhaps?
http://kotaku.com/your-mother-3-non-update-of-e3-2014-sorry-1589299425


----------



## SirRob (Jun 11, 2014)

Gotta agree with you there. I don't like Krystal, but I don't like her because she's in Star Fox. If she was in Dinosaur Planet, I'm sure I'd like her a lot more.


----------



## Sylver (Jun 11, 2014)

I had no idea what E3 was until about a day ago, from what I understand it's a gaming company pissing contest.

I'm looking forward to Dragon Age: Inquisitions, Tomb Raider, definitely Far Cry 4. Uncharted 4 not so much, it seems boring and cliche with the 'one last mission' that inevitably turns to shit, if I had to guess I'd say Sully dies in the end. I also think it's extremely likely that we'll get a villain or ex-ally turned villain from the past appear in this game.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 11, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> If anything, Fox ruined Star Fox Adventures for being added in, removing a lot of story and turning Krystal into a damsel in distress.


Yeah, talk about a total protagonist bait-and-switch!  I hated that back in the day, and even today I can only just ... tolerate it.


----------



## Stroodle (Jun 15, 2014)

The only part that I really cared about watching was the Smash Bros Invitational, the last match was entertaining but Kirby should have won it in my opinion.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jun 15, 2014)

This E3 conference made me finally decide to get a 3DS...just need to wait until Black Friday, I won't have the money until then.


----------

